# LED Strobe Optics



## Tucker Terra (Jan 17, 2010)

I am looking at the new Feniex Fusion Surface LED strobe lights for our plow truck with a dump body. I am looking to put 2 above the cab facing forward, 1 on each side, and 2 on the rear.

I know the difference between the 40* optics and the 180* optics, but I was wondering what everyone is using.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Really depends what you are looking for as far as spread from side to side.


----------



## Tucker Terra (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I was thinking that I would be fine with the 180* ones all around, but I wasn't sure if they would be bright enough strait on to give vehicles a good warning if I am backed out in the road. I didn't know if I needed to put both 180* and 40* to cover both, although to do so would really be above my targeted budget.


----------

